# New Member from NC



## Aykillah (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey guys I decided to stop lurking and finally make an account since I’m deployed and bored. 
I’m currently living in Sneads Ferry but a former SWFL angler. I’m in the market for my first skiff and I’m sure I’ll be asking questions along the way. I’m looking for something that will fit in my garage, which is 23’ from wall to closed door, the wife’s Jeep will be on one side so I can’t park it diagonally. Looking to mainly fish around the ICW and whatever back water areas I come across along my travels. I’d like something that could possibly hold around 4 average sized people for sandbar trips and non fishing adventures. I look forward to conversing with you all!

Alex


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome & thank you for your service.
You have been stationed in a really good area for fishing ( Sneads Ferry ).
With access to the ocean, ICW & New River I would suggested a bay boat that will do what you want & more.
You can fish year round in NC & catch a variety of different species.
Our winters are mild, running the open waters of New River can be cold & choppy. 
Make sure to get a 10' Power Pole, Minn Kota trolling motor ( avoid the self deploying Ulterra , lot's of problems ).
Check out Facebook & Instagram of a few of the "better" guides that live & fish up your way....








Spring Tide Guide Service


Spring Tide Guide Service, Topsail, North Carolina. 3,861 likes · 4 talking about this · 44 were here. Spring Tide Guide Service specializes in inshore light tackle fishing for speckled trout, red...




www.facebook.com












Breadman Ventures Guide Service


Breadman Ventures Guide Service, Sneads Ferry, North Carolina. 5,083 likes · 14 talking about this · 67 were here. SaltwaterAssassin Cajun Thunder Power Pole Mercury Pro Team Mirrolure Shimano...




www.facebook.com












Speckled Specialist Fishing Charters


Speckled Specialist Fishing Charters, Jacksonville, North Carolina. 737 likes · 5 talking about this. Captain Ricky Kellum, aka the "Speckled Specialist", is a fishing guide on the North Carolina...




www.facebook.com





Pm me if you have any questions.....ICM


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. That is a fishy area whenever you get back home. For boats, you might consider a smaller flats boat like a Hewes Redfisher, Action Craft 1720 or Key West 1720. Any would give access to most waters while giving a comfortable ride and offer enough room for the leisure days with friends. 

Market is tight right now, but it may ease up some this winter. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Aykillah (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the words of advice and wisdom. I’ve been looking at a few different boat brands and it’s tough to really decide what I want to go with. I’ve kookaburra at small bay boats and skiffs and they are either out of budget or just not what I want. I’m currently leaning towards the Tavernier 17 as it kind of suits the best of both worlds from reviews and what other members are saying. But I’ll definitely check out the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Tavernier 17 , looks like a great boat.....ICM


----------

